# TEDDY BEAR (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You may remember all those snuggies I made for Christmas......will now for Birthdays....I am making teddy bears out of the remnants ....this is the first one.......it for Caitlyn...her Birthday is in March....for once I am ahead....it is about 15" tall.......

I am thinking of selling these bears as memorial bears...those would be made out of clothes of loved ones that have passed away.....and on the brighter side......I also would like to make some out of baby clothes ....just as a way to be able to keep some of those cute little clothes...
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like it. Cute present. A commercially bought pattern?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

He is really cute. I have a new grand baby and would love to make her one. As Angie said
pattern info? Any tips on making one would be appreciated too.

PQ


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow great fabric! I love teddy bears, I have a pattern that looks just like that one. Somewhere


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks.......
It is Simplicity pattern #5247..I made the 15" one......
PQ.......just take your time making it and have fun.....play around with different size buttons or embroidering the eyes....I like using Morning Glory Cluster Stuff to stuff them with...it is polyester fiberfill....but it looks like small pellets....it makes stuffing a lot easier for me...it doesn't clump up....
I also have this smaller bear ...that I made from McCall's #M5605 the small one is 8" tall...that might be a good size for a little baby...and I would embroidery the eyes, nose and mouth...for safety....


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

Too cute! After I finish all my baby projects, I might have to send you the leftover fabric for an adorable teddy bear!

DK in KS


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Those teddy bears are adorable.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I saw the bandana one on your blog and just love him! I love the pink one, too. Such nice work, bopeep.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I love this teddy bear! It's so bright and pretty and looks snuggly and warm. You are so talented.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I have one I bought...just love it....it is made from old embroidered pieces. I also have a hair barette that is made from a beautiful piece of old embroidery. Love your teddy bear, it is really cute.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Ya'll....
I have 4 made now.....:banana02::banana02:..I am way ahead on making them for Birthdays....
bopeep


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

This is the first time I have perused the sewing forum. Hi! :bouncy:

Bopeep,

I have that SAME teddy bear pattern (the Simplicity one...). I must have bought it in the 1980's. I made three bears from it. I love it, because it is just what I always think a teddy bear should look like.

Yours is lovely.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Humburger said:


> This is the first time I have perused the sewing forum. Hi! :bouncy:
> 
> Bopeep,
> 
> ...


Thank You...Humburger....and please come back and visit the sewing forum again....a lot of good friends hang out here...
bopeep


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Bopeep, I couldn't find this pattern number, but I checked the catalog and found a similar or maybe the same teddy bear in pattern number 5461-Simplicity.

Anyway, if it's not the same the pattern still looks like a cute teddy bear.

Thanks. digApony :hobbyhors


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's adorable!


----------

